
Ask HN: What are the best affiliate program for a tech blogger - daolf
Do you know developer tools with a generous affiliate program?<p>Programs you are part of or programs you know are successful amongst the dev community.
======
surds
What type of tech? There are tons of programs for consumer tech and even B2B
tech. You have to pick based on what 'tech' niche your content is addressing.

Besides that, many technical sites and even apps/services leverage Carbon Ads
network - I know that is not an affiliate recommendation, but something to
look at if you are open to Ads (and if they accept your application)

------
makeee
The affiliate program for [https://divjoy.com](https://divjoy.com) pays out
50% and converts really well if you’ve got React devs in your audience. Feel
free to reach out if you’d like an invite. gabe.ragland@divjoy.com

------
sharemywin
have you looked at job ads to put on your site?

